# Advice for ESL job in Abu-Dhabi?



## SIOPGuy (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

Let me first say what a great place this is. Thank you all for your contributions.

I recently finished my Master's in TESL and have been short-listed for the position of ESL instructor at a university in Abu-Dhabi which I applied for. I was contacted by phone and email and told that I had been selected for a phone interview with a hiring committee... this Sunday. My committee consists of three men, all deans, and one female, an HR representative. Am I expected to address her as well as the men? What kinds of questions can I expect? What should I ask them?

I would really appreciate any advice on how to prepare for the interview or general advice or suggestions on working in this region. 

Thanks!


----------

